# Stella and Stanley...and Ebenezer



## Destiny (Mar 13, 2010)

Here are some pics of my babies...

Stella the American Bulldog and Stanley the cat










This is Ebenezer th Oscar eating. I rescued him after someone gave him up to the pet store.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 13, 2010)

Adorable! I love the kitten and dog together!


----------



## Italianlnm (Mar 13, 2010)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE his ears. Is he blind in one eye, or is it just naturally blue?


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes, that photo of the cat and dog sharing a nap time is positively heart-warming. 

That big fish looks very well-fed, too. 

Looks like Eleanor will fit right in. I'm curious--why Eleanor? Eleanor of Aquitaine, or Eleanor of Castile, or is it from a Charles Dickens character, or do you just like the name?


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 14, 2010)

Aww love the puppy and kitty snuggling  So precious!


----------



## terryo (Mar 14, 2010)

What great pictures. One blue eye?? He's beautiful!


----------



## Destiny (Mar 29, 2010)

She isn't blind but she is deaf. It makes for very interesting ways of communication I picked Eleanor because I needed and "E" name to match with Ebenezer. I name him because he is very grumpy and likes to bite.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 29, 2010)

Cool.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 30, 2010)

I had heard that white dogs with blue eyes might be deaf, but you would think that with one brown eye she could hear out of that ear. Too bad. But she probably doesn't know anything's wrong. Did you know about the deafness from puppyhood?

Your animal family is beautiful. Like the others before me...I love the cat/dog picture!!


----------



## TortoisesRock! (Jun 9, 2010)

Awww!


----------

